# problemas con labview



## nurixt (May 9, 2007)

estoy haciendo el control de temperatura de una cabina con labview con control PID, necesito poder ver en una misma grafica la temperatura que yo deseo en escalon, junto con la respuesta del termometro, pero no consigo visualizarlas de esta manera, para poder calcular los valores. por favor es urgente. muchas gracias anticipadas


----------



## Francisco Valdez (May 12, 2007)

Hace unos días lei sobre este tema y le pedí a un amigo que es experto que me ayudara....

Espero te ayude de algo....

Saludos


----------



## Elvis Omar (Nov 1, 2008)

Saludos, esta es mi primera pregunta en el foro: 

Tengo la señal asíncrona la cual estoy enviando mediante el puerto serial a LabVIEW, mi problema está en que mi programa no reconoce el puerto serial, al momento de elegir el puerto a leer, en el Front Panel, solo sale una opción que dice "refresh", he visto en manuales que en esta opción deben salir los puertos de la PC (COM1, COM2..) pero solo sale "Refresh".
Debe ser porque solo he instalado un CD de LabVIEW. Quisiera saber que Librerías debo instalar para poder usar la comunicación con los puertos y donde podría conseguirlos en Internet.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## johnger (Mar 4, 2009)

Tambien tuve ese problema y lo que pasa es que es necesario instalar el driver Visa

http://joule.ni.com/nidu/cds/view/p/id/363/lang/es    VISA 4.0

http://joule.ni.com/nidu/cds/view/p/id/1070/lang/es    VISA 4.4


----------



## Elvis Omar (Mar 10, 2009)

johnger dijo:
			
		

> Tambien tuve ese problema y lo que pasa es que es necesario instalar el driver Visa
> 
> http://joule.ni.com/nidu/cds/view/p/id/363/lang/es    VISA 4.0
> 
> http://joule.ni.com/nidu/cds/view/p/id/1070/lang/es    VISA 4.4



Gracias johnger, me ha sido muy útil la información.


----------



## jesusoc (Abr 21, 2009)

Saludos:

Logro adquirir cualquier señal de un canal del osciloscopio Tektronix Tds3012b, pero se me para y me da el siguiente error:
Error -1074001665 occurred at TKTDS3K Error Query;
Instrument reports the following:
241:  Hardware missing

Tengo instalado todos los drivers necesarios, alguien me podria ayudar por favor....., estaria muy agradecido. Adjunto el programa que utilizo, es uno de los ejemplos que traia el osciloscopio.


----------

